# [tar] Errores al descomprimir el snapshot del portage(close)

## Overpeer

Es una chorrilera continua de errores , pongo las lineas finales:

```

tar: portage/games-rpg/openrpg/files/digest-openrpg-1.6.1-r1: Cannot open: No such file or directory

tar: portage/games-rpg/openrpg/files/openrpg: Cannot open: No such file or directory

tar: portage/games-rpg/openrpg/ChangeLog: Cannot open: No such file or directory

tar: portage/games-rpg/openrpg/metadata.xml: Cannot open: No such file or directory

tar: portage/games-rpg/openrpg/openrpg-1.6.1-r1.ebuild: Cannot open: No such file or directory

tar: portage/games-rpg/metadata.xml: Cannot open: No such file or directory

tar: portage/games-rpg/eternal-lands-data: Cannot mkdir: No such file or directory

tar: portage/games-rpg/eternal-lands-data/Manifest: Cannot open: No such file or directory

tar: portage/games-rpg/eternal-lands-data/files: Cannot mkdir: No such file or directory

tar: portage/games-rpg/eternal-lands-data/files/digest-eternal-lands-data-1.2.0_p1-r1: Cannot open:

No such file or directory

tar: portage/games-rpg/eternal-lands-data/files/digest-eternal-lands-data-1.2.0_p1-r2: Cannot open:

No such file or directory

tar: portage/games-rpg/eternal-lands-data/eternal-lands-data-1.2.0_p1-r2.ebuild: Cannot open: No suc

h file or directory

tar: portage/games-rpg/eternal-lands-data/eternal-lands-data-1.2.0_p1-r1.ebuild: Cannot open: No suc

h file or directory

tar: portage/games-rpg/eternal-lands-data/ChangeLog: Cannot open: No such file or directory

tar: portage/games-rpg/eternal-lands-data/metadata.xml: Cannot open: No such file or directory

tar: Error exit delayed from previous errors

```

Que puede ser? me he vuelto a bajar el snapshot pero lo mismo :S

No tengo /usr/portage/profile/ y no puedo hacer ni enlace simbolico ni nada :S :S

Alguna idea?

Un saludo.

PD : ME lo he bajado de otro ftp y lo mismo  :Sad: Last edited by Overpeer on Mon Apr 10, 2006 9:29 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## aj2r

¿Cómo es exactamente la orden tar que usas para descomprimirlo?

Me parece que se te está olvidando la -C

```

tar xvjf /mnt/gentoo/portage-<fecha>.tar.bz2 -C /mnt/gentoo/usr

```

----------

## Overpeer

Pues sigue sin ir, al principio parece que descomprimia pero se jodio otra vez :S

Un saludo.Last edited by Overpeer on Fri Apr 07, 2006 11:18 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## g0su

De paso añade la opcion p

Un saludo

----------

## aj2r

Curioso que con la opción v ya tire, v sólo indica que la salida sea más detallada (v de verbose)

----------

## Overpeer

Sigue sin ir, parece que se engancha y descomprime algo al principio pero nada  :Sad: 

----------

## pacho2

Supongo que lo estarás descomprimiendo como root...

----------

## Overpeer

 *pacho2 wrote:*   

> Supongo que lo estarás descomprimiendo como root...

 

Claro no jodas  :Very Happy: 

----------

## pacho2

Podrías intentar descargarte otra vez el tarball

----------

## Overpeer

Seria la 4ª vez y de dos sitios distintos.

----------

## aj2r

Prueba a ver uno de una fecha anterior

----------

## Overpeer

Lo mismo  :Sad: 

EDITADO:

Y si me cojo la carpeta /usr/portage/ de otro equipo ??  :Smile: 

El otro sobremesa tiene el portage actualizado ...

----------

## g0su

Si tienes internet, borra todo loo que tenga dentro el /usr/portage, y emerge sync.

Un saludo

----------

## Overpeer

Solucionado ... no se porque  :Sad: 

Esta mañana funciona todo OK, se lo achaco a un mal estado del hdd  :Razz: 

Un saludo y gracias a todos.

----------

